# wer kann helfen ? sind daten noch zu retten?



## visaca (17. Januar 2008)

hallo,

ich habe ein problem, mir ist meine externe festplatte heruntergefallen und auf jeden fall hat sie einen schlag abbekommen. es klingt, als würde der laser hängen....
wenn sie dann versucht, die daten zu erkennen, hängt sie sich irgendwann auf...

ziemlich aussichtslos...
aber: habe sie mehrere male immer wieder neu gestartet, auch mal für hochkant einen kleinen schag versetzt (sagten sie mir in einemcomputerfachgeschäft) und nun gibt es phasen, wo sie nicht mehr hängt , mein computer sie auch  erkennt , aber eben leider nur als  Laufwerk, ohne den Namen, der sonst angezeigt wurde: Avalon. Über Arbeitsplatz ist die Festplatte nicht zu erkennen.

ein freund gab mir den rat, mit einem treiber zu versuchen, den kontakt wieder herzustellen.

WER KANN MIR EINEN LINK SENDEN; WO ICH MIR GENAU DEN tREIBER DOWNLOADEN KANN?
es handelt sich hierbei um eine MD400 von samsung / genauer: Avalon mobile festplatte 5000130 / ich habe windows xp

wer hat sonst noch eine idee? ich muss nur einmal an diese daten kommen - denn da steckt 4 jahre arbeit drin!
wer kann mir helfen?

noch dazu muss ich zugeben, habe ich wenig ahnung - weiblich u was computer betrifft wenig wissend-
also so einfach wie möglich mit mir sprechen, wenn möglich 

Tausend Dank!!


----------



## ronaldh (17. Januar 2008)

Das klingt nicht gut, was Deiner Platte passiert ist... Ich würde Dir empfehlen, zu einem Computer-Fachgeschäft zu gehen (vorher anrufen, ob die sowas machen), denn ich denke, dass Du da allein sicherlich keine großen Chancen hast.


----------



## visaca (17. Januar 2008)

*Suche Treiber für Avalon mobile Festplatte 5000130*

eine servicehotline gab mir folgenden link für einen avalon treiber:

http://www.mapower.de/deutsch/pages/downloads/downloads.htm 

ich ahbe einen avalon mobile festplatte 5000130 und suche dringend einen treiber dafür, verstehe auf dieser seite leider nur bahnhof.

wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Psylo (17. Januar 2008)

Für eine Festplatte braucht man doch keine Treiber, egal ob extern oder intern.
Was funktionert denn nicht und um welche handelt es sich denn genau?
Unter http://www.mapower.de/ gibt es ja einige Platten.



> s klingt, als würde der laser hängen....


Leider gibt es keine Laser in HDDs, da sind kleine Lese/Schreibköpfe drinnen die sich auf einer art "Ausleger" über die einzelnen "Scheiben" der HDD bewegen.

Allem anschein nach laufen entweder die "Scheiben" der HDD nichtmehr rund oder die "Ausleger" können sich nicht mehr richtig positionieren. Ein normales "PC- Fachgeschäft" wird dir da auch nicht doll weiterhelfen können da die auch nichts weiter machen würden als die HDD an ihren Rechner anzuschließen. Es gibt allerdings spezielle Firmen die sich auf Datenrettung spezialisiert haben und z.B. auch HDDs retten können die in einem Feuer, unter Wasser etc. waren. Allerdings kostet dies sicherlich eine Menge und es ist halt die Frage, ob sich das für dich lohnt.

MfG Psylo


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2008)

@visaca: Als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass in diesem Forum großer Wert auf die Einhaltung der deutschen Rechtschreibung gelegt wird, und dazu zählt u.a. auch die Groß- und Kleinschreibung.

Nachlesen kannst du dies in der Netiquette unter Punkt 15. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Januar 2008)

So teuer ist das ganze nicht. Es spielt sich von 50 bis 200€ für eine normale Reperatur ab (Ersatzteile). Teurer wirds wenn die Platten beschädigt sind (Feuer etc.).
Festplatten macht es meiner Meinung nach übrigens nichts aus, wenn sie im Wasser liegen, da sie luftdicht abgeschlossen sind.

Also wenn die in dem "Fachgeschäft" dir geraten haben einer Festplatte einen Stoß zu versetzen ... dann ist es dort mit der Kompetenz nicht weit her. Die Leseköpfe liegen sehr nah an der Oberfläche der Platten und können durch Erschütterungen (wie etwa einem Sturz  ) beschädigt werden. Also wenn du die Daten wirklich brauchst würde ich die Datenrettung aufsuchen.


----------



## Psylo (17. Januar 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> So teuer ist das ganze nicht. Es spielt sich von 50 bis 200€ für eine normale Reperatur ab (Ersatzteile). Teurer wirds wenn die Platten beschädigt sind (Feuer etc.).
> Festplatten macht es meiner Meinung nach übrigens nichts aus, wenn sie im Wasser liegen, da sie luftdicht abgeschlossen sind.



Ist das so günstig? Was haben die denn für einen geringen Stundenlohn^^
HDDs sind nicht ganz Wasserdicht. Die haben so eigentlich so ein kleines entlüftungsloch. Den Daten selber sollten aber bei Wassereinbruch nicht flöten gehen, da dass Wasser die magnetischen Aufladungen nicht aufhebt.

MfG Psylo


----------



## ronaldh (17. Januar 2008)

Psylo hat gesagt.:


> Ist das so günstig? Was haben die denn für einen geringen Stundenlohn^^
> HDDs sind nicht ganz Wasserdicht. Die haben so eigentlich so ein kleines entlüftungsloch. Den Daten selber sollten aber bei Wassereinbruch nicht flöten gehen, da dass Wasser die magnetischen Aufladungen nicht aufhebt.
> 
> MfG Psylo



Das HDD ein Entlüftungsloch haben, kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, denn dadurch könnte auch was reinkommen. Und die Köpfe schweben im Mikrometer-Bereich über den Platten, und dürfen diese keinesfalls berühren. Da würde schon ein Staubkorn bei den hohen Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeiten wie ein Pflug auf dem Acker wirken!

Natürlich mögen Festplatten Wasser trotzdem nicht, da die Elektronik ja nun frei liegt.


----------



## TheNBP (17. Januar 2008)

Hier bei der Firma Ontrack geht es bei 700 Euro los wenn die Platte einen technischen Defekt hat:
http://www.ontrack.de/datenrettung/diagnosepreis.aspx#preise

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das schon irgendwo Datenrettungen für 200 Euro angeboten werden.

Die Treiber von denen Du redest sind lediglich dazu da damit die Festplatte unter älteren Betriebssystemen läuft.
Solang die Platte noch ein paar Daten liefern tut, kann eventuell ein Programm wie EasyRecovery (auch von Ontrack - und nein ich arbeite nicht für die *g*) helfen.
Wenn damit nichts mehr zu holen ist, wovon ich bei dem beschriebenen Verhalten des Laufwerkes leider ausgehe, bleibt nur noch die Platte an einen Datenrettungslabor zu schicken.



ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Das HDD ein Entlüftungsloch haben, kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, denn dadurch könnte auch was reinkommen. Und die Köpfe schweben im Mikrometer-Bereich über den Platten, und dürfen diese keinesfalls berühren. Da würde schon ein Staubkorn bei den hohen Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeiten wie ein Pflug auf dem Acker wirken!.


http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/hotline/99/03/14.shtml


----------



## ronaldh (17. Januar 2008)

Alles klar, wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Psylo (17. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem Staub ist klar, hätte mich da wohl etwas besser ausdrücken können.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Januar 2008)

Und wieder haben wir alle was gelernt. Nun hab ich auch endlich ein vernünftiges Argument gegen so fettige Ölrechner...

Back to Topic: Wenn die Festplatte mechanisch Beschädigt ist (bei Stürzen und Schlägen durchaus wahrscheinlich) kann jeder Lesezugriff Daten zerstören. Und so bringen auch Datenrettungsprogramme nicht. Eine Firma wird wahrscheinlich die defekten Teile austauschen.
Meistens kann man die Festplatte erstmal analysieren lassen um einen Kostenvoranschlag zu erhalten. Dieser kostet besagte 50€ sofern man einer Datenrettung nicht zustimmt. Wenn man mit der Rettung der Daten und dem Preis dafür einverstanden ist (bewegt sich wie gesagt im dreistelligen Bereich. Teurer wirds erst bei massiven Schäden) erhält man eine Liste aus der man wählen kann falls man nicht alle Daten benötigt (Ein gerettetes Betriebssystem wiederherstellen ist doch verschwendetes Geld  )


----------

